# Assault Breacher Vehicle



## Manolito (Jan 28, 2010)

I searched and didn't find where this has been posted. If it has please remove.
The line charge is old school but always fun to watch. We fitted the line charge on the AAV and also a trailer that could be towed. 
The Army has a mine clearing blade that mounts on the M1A1 but this design is a lot different and unique to the Corps I think.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 28, 2010)

That thing is badass!


----------

